# Tatuaje Little Monsters



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The monster this year is going to be the mummy, however they are making something else...










Supposedly a box of 10 with 2 small cigars of each monster. Rumored at $75 and that they will be made in a larger supply then the monsters. Count me as one excited guy.

Edit:
They will contain the same blends as the old monster series, but instead will be 4 to 6 ring gauges smaller and be roughly 2 inches shorter - 5,000 original boxes were announced but Pete Johnson has recently confirmed that it will actually be 10,000 boxes containing 2 of each cigar. The Baby Face at 4 3/8 x 50, Mini Mumm at 5 3/4 x 42, Frank Jr. at 5 5/8 x 44, Lil' Drac at 5 x 48 and Wolfie at 5 1/2 x 48.

Coming in June


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't wait! ...and just in time for my birthday!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

im excited..... prob the only way ill get to sample the drac or frank.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

These will be a hot ticket for sure, cant wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Love the box. Can't wait to give them a try. At $7.5/stick I'm excited for these to come out. Hopefully the Frank Jr is a great as the Frank!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep. I'm gunna get at least a couple hopefully.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm definitely gonna pick up a couple of boxes.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I can definitely do $7.50 a stick for these! I can't wait for the release! Just in time for my birthday too!


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

heck yeah, I can not wait to get myself a box!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Hopefully I'll have some cash when these come out.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm gonna pick up some... I just hope I can find em at my local B&M


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd love to get one if I can find it at a B&M. This might be my only chance to try any of these monster series sticks


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

consider me very intrigued. I like the size, and the price isn't bad at all. Will definitely butter up my b&m to set one aside for me.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The Cigar Nut said:


> heck yeah, I can not wait to get myself a box!


The photo and info came from this guy.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll buy this for two reasons - I finally (sort of) get to try a Frank, and since I consider the Face one of the greatest cigars made, I want to try it in a smaller format.

I'll definitely be buying one of these... Maybe two.


----------



## Frontrunner (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not greedy I would settle with getting my hands on 1 box...... I would definitely love one box to put back and one to smoke but the chance to even get the one is realistically slim to none......... unless you are a good customer with one of the 13 B&M's that gets the majority of them or have connections. This has been my understanding in previous editions anyway. The closest of the 13 B&M's for me is 250 miles and I don't have connections sooooo:banghead:

Well good luck to all that wants these!:smoke2: Corey


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

There will be 10,000 boxes.... I think more than 13 places are getting them. Online vendors get them too.


----------



## Frontrunner (Mar 9, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> There will be 10,000 boxes.... I think more than 13 places are getting them. Online vendors get them too.


Did he start doing more boxes? I know in the past the majority was sent to 13 of his top stores. Then he sent a few boxes to other select stores. I haven't kept up with it for a while so he might be sending out more but my experience has been very hard to find them.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> 5,000 original boxes were announced but Pete Johnson has recently confirmed that it will actually be 10,000 boxes containing 2 of each cigar.


from the OP


----------



## Frontrunner (Mar 9, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> from the OP


That is awesome..... I hope it is easier to get them this year. Does anyone know of a place that sells the older versions. I imagine they would be very expensive but I would love to try the older ones.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Frontrunner said:


> I'm not greedy I would settle with getting my hands on 1 box...... I would definitely love one box to put back and one to smoke but the chance to even get the one is realistically slim to none......... unless you are a good customer with one of the 13 B&M's that gets the majority of them or have connections. This has been my understanding in previous editions anyway. The closest of the 13 B&M's for me is 250 miles and I don't have connections sooooo:banghead:
> 
> Well good luck to all that wants these!:smoke2: Corey


The regular Halloween releases are sort of treated this way - 13 retailers get the cigars initially, then more are distributed to other retailers (both online and B&M only). But this set is going to be released this summer, and it's going to be treated as a regular release from what I can tell.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

The reason for these is to get them in more hands than the Halloween release. I.E. To stop the bitching.


----------



## Frontrunner (Mar 9, 2012)

szyzk said:


> The regular Halloween releases are sort of treated this way - 13 retailers get the cigars initially


Thanks....... I thought that's what I remembered the last times I tried getting any from series 1 & 2. I'm glad they made it a little easier but I guess another way to look ay it, is they wont be as special if their alot more plentiful. It would be nice to finally get to try some


----------



## Frontrunner (Mar 9, 2012)

BMack said:


> To stop the bitching.


LOL........... You know that will never happen. There is always someone that cant be pleased in the group


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I'll take two!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

in all honesty im really excited for these.... but i have absolutely no clue how far 10k boxes will go. Is this the type of release that will be around for a little while or be gone in a matter of weeks? anybody have any comparisons to something that is released in a similar quantity?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Anyone have info on these? Not a lot of written after the teaser in March... it is now June and no announcements that I can find.

Edit: Hahaha. Did a more creative google search and found the same site that had the original teaser (wheel ÷ 2), that said they are arriving at stores this week. Anyone pick some up yet?


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

NewHavana is supposed to be getting them tomorrow, but I'm betting there first shipment is already gone.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Got a call from Corona and said that they only got a small batch in. Ordered 2, (one for a buddy of mine) and that they were going to only send 1 first and then the other one when they get another shipment in.


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

My b&m said early July...


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

These are going out in waves. Wave one arrived yesterday/today on the East coast. Should arrive later in the week on the West coast. I am going to possibly try to get some today!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I need a bunch if anyone has any leads I'm either hit or miss with no real contacts for tats, Dammit!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I will keep my eye out for you good sir. You may want to keep an eye on Smoke Inn. They had it up briefly and will get lots more!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

JayD said:


> These are going out in waves. Wave one arrived yesterday/today on the East coast. Should arrive later in the week on the West coast. I am going to possibly try to get some today!


When I was at my local last week, they told me they would have them this week.

But I think there's something like 10,000 boxes being produced. So I have no worries that there will be any problems getting the 5 boxes I want.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I am going to get one and then split a box......monies is tight


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

My first box is on the way, should be here tomorrow. Can't wait. I'll post up pics when I get it.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have 2 preorders in. Haven't gotten any call yet though. One of them told me Friday.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> When I was at my local last week, they told me they would have them this week.
> 
> But I think there's something like 10,000 boxes being produced. So I have no worries that there will be any problems getting the 5 boxes I want.


Good luck with that everywhere Ive seen that has gotten them sold out within minutes I think. find somewhere to preorder.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got a call from emerson's my 2 boxes are in and will ship tomorrow. From what it looks like they still have some instock on the website.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Good luck with that everywhere Ive seen that has gotten them sold out within minutes I think. find somewhere to preorder.


Lol. Going to get them all locally, no preordering, no Internet. My normal shop is very good to me.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Lol. Going to get them all locally, no preordering, no Internet. My normal shop is very good to me.


Thats the best way to go. I like to get local if I can help it, avoid the rush.


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> Just got a call from emerson's my 2 boxes are in and will ship tomorrow. From what it looks like they still have some instock on the website.


Just got the call from Emerson's, my 2 boxes are shipping today!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

I wonder if Topps is curious about their IP being ripped off (Garbage Pail Kids) in the packaging dept by Pete?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Bad Finger said:


> I wonder if *Mattel *is curious about their IP being ripped off (*Cabbage Patch Kids*) in the packaging dept by Pete?


fixed it for ya


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

B&M didn't get any today. Tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> fixed it for ya


Oh, you haven't heard? Topps bought the rights a few years back and started remaking them. Kinda killed my childhood on that one.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

loki993 said:


> Good luck with that everywhere Ive seen that has gotten them sold out within minutes I think. find somewhere to preorder.


There will be plenty of stock locally for everyone. They are releasing 10,000 boxes. With 360+ retailers listed on there page... it will average out to every store (not account) getting ..... around 27 boxes.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> Just got a call from emerson's my 2 boxes are in and will ship tomorrow. From what it looks like they still have some instock on the website.


Appears Emerson's site is out for now. Tried to post the link however, I guess I need 30+ posts to do so.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I was going to pre-order but i am going in the cigar cafe this weekend an they will have my box waiting : )!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> There will be plenty of stock locally for everyone. They are releasing 10,000 boxes. With 360+ retailers listed on there page... it will average out to every store (not account) getting ..... around 27 boxes.


Was there a list of retailers that were getting these? Did I miss it? Lol


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

JayD said:


> Was there a list of retailers that were getting these? Did I miss it? Lol


I was just looking myself and couldn't find the list. Could work out where I spend the money locally.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

JayD said:


> Was there a list of retailers that were getting these? Did I miss it? Lol


Pretty much any decent tat dealer I would assume.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I just added up all their dealers listed on their site. The point was.... THERE ARE TEN THOUSAND BOXES. Call your B&M, if they sell Tat's they will be expecting to have these in stock within the next few weeks.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I pre ordered a box from Coronacigars.com and received an email today that they shipped. Looks like some places have these in stock now.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

I placed an order there, too. We'll see how my luck pans out with the demand for them.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Put mine order in tonight at corona. Paid for next day air for my fathers day gift to myself. Can't wait!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think if it all comes through I have mine of course until it's in the humi I can't count it Thanks guy's for the leads


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Glad I could help.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

topqualitycigars.com has them to pre-order to ship out on the June 19th. You can order as many as you want too.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Passed through my mind to get some of these but I'm waiting to see what the reviews are. I'm not a TAT head yet...


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

sigh... mine is sitting a local b&m, payed for, but I can't pick it up till tomorrow because of all the stuff i have to do today...

he said he had around 30 boxes left since hitting the shelves yesterday... i believe he had around 50-60 to start off with if i counted right based on their website picture...


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a source that will ship internationally?


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

My box is shipping today!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

So coronacigar.come has these up on their website but they are still in pre-sale. What exactly does this mean......some places seem to have them and others seem to still be in pre-sale is this just because not everybody has got their shipment yet? I did pre-order a box today from them.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Got my first already. Have another inbound.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Awsome! Enjoy

```
http://img2.bdbphotos.com/images/orig/e/j/ejxcl3zstoowszoc.jpg
```


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

I have two boxes that will be here Friday.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Got mine today too, I have another box coming tomorrow.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

These are so freaking cool. Sadly these will be gone in the blink of an eye >.< DAMN BUYING FREEZE!


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Those are so cool. I "preordered" a box Monday on Corona. Called them today and said mine should be shipping from their 2nd shipment sometime next week. Pretty excited.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I got my call from Emersons yesterday, said my boxes were shipping out. Hope to have them tomorrow or Friday


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

gosh said:


> These are so freaking cool. Sadly these will be gone in the blink of an eye >.< DAMN BUYING FREEZE!


Not sure why everyone thinks that. Unless your buying freeze will be for a month, I bet they can be had quite easily over the next few weeks. This aren't really that limited.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Not sure why everyone thinks that. Unless your buying freeze will be for a month, I bet they can be had quite easily over the next few weeks. This aren't really that limited.


they are when you consider many places are already sold out their first allotment & you have people requesting 100 boxes. :laugh: Yes there are a lot of boxes but these are the Monsters. Most people I know are buying at least 2 boxes. So that 10,000 boxes is now enough for 5,000 people. Not to mention more than a dozen people I know who are personally buying 4-5. It's only 10 cigars, only $75 a box & many have never had a Frank. Not to mention of course there's the a**holes surely buying these hoping to double up in a couple months on them. Online these will be gone in a blink of an eye, no doubt. But a lot of that can be attributed to the fact there's a pretty limited number of online vendors getting these. Crap, Dan [NHC] probably got a nice allotment first wave & he was sold out in no time. Generally speaking I guess it depends on who you call though. There's definitely a lot of Tatuaje retailers out there who probably requested a decent allotment. Though some are getting more than others. Also it seems some retailers have oversold & are requesting more, which they probably won't get. :laugh: this was last week when several stores started a list for their 2nd Batch!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I will never count on the manufacturers being able to keep up with the demand for these things. Especially something as popular as the Monster series. Even if Tat is making extra they are going to sell fast. They are a great price point. I made sure to secure at least 2 boxes in this first wave. If they actually do become readily available I will probably pick up another 1 or two down the road. I just wanted to make sure I got at least enough to try one of each and let another 3 of each sit a while. I had another pre-order in that I could have filled yesterday as well, but I cancelled it so someone else could get the chance.


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone know if Tat freezes before shipping to vendors? Mine should arrive in the next couple days and the sooner I can rest them the sooner I can try them.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Patiently waiting on them to come in.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

I may be able to get my hands on some, but what is so great about these? I see the cute little box, but... 

Haven't heard a thing about how great they are to smoke. Is it all novelty/scarceness?


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Old E. said:


> I may be able to get my hands on some, but what is so great about these? I see the cute little box, but...
> 
> Haven't heard a thing about how great they are to smoke. Is it all novelty/scarceness?


It's the same blend of the annual Halloween release, at a smaller size. As the early Halloween releases are almost impossible to find these might be your only chance of trying them.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Old E. said:


> I may be able to get my hands on some, but what is so great about these? I see the cute little box, but...
> 
> Haven't heard a thing about how great they are to smoke. Is it all novelty/scarceness?


These smokes have all been released before in larger sizes as part of the halloween series (very limitied). These are the same blends, in a smaller format.

So if you loved the Frank, you hopefully can get pretty close to it by smoking the Baby Frank. Also, if you missed one of the larger ones, now's your chance to get something pretty close, again, only smaller.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

fingers crossed I can get a box


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

got the first of 2 boxes, they're shipping the next one with the next batch. can't wait to burn 1 of each and let the rest take a nap and then revisit them later. oh yea and a Baby Face trading card


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

That baby face card you have there is a special edition i believe thats supposed to be pete johnson. I have a baby face card and it is diffrent than that


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Is that one of the special edition cards. I thought I saw the Baby Face earlier and it was different.

ETA. Nick beat me to it.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

yea it's definitely supposed to be Pete Johnson the back of the card explains it all


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

so, they decided not to put the cartoons on the lid, eh?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

That Pete card is awesome. The cartoon is inside the box under the sticks.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

mxracercam said:


> so, they decided not to put the cartoons on the lid, eh?


yeah, Pete never said why but I'm assuming it has to do w/ the fact it was all cute & cuddly. ie: appealing to kids. & we all know Big Brother frowns about that so I think Pete didn't want to give the FDA any ammunition. That's purely assumption as Pete never said anything other than the boxes will not be as originally shown....

As for the card. Yes, you guys figured it out. There's 6 card, the special is the Pete Card. If you're will to trade it I'm sure there's a few people who would probably give up some nice cigars for it. I wouldn't mind having one but I'm not going to crazy over the cards unless I end up w/ 5 boxes, one of them being the PJ card & I end up wanting all 6.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone notice how strong the smell of paint is on these boxes? It was noticeable as soon as I unpacked them.

I'm a little uneasy about storing these in my Wineador. I may end up unboxing them and keeping the boxes somewhere else. I wasn't planning on opening them, but I'm not too comfortable with this smell.


----------



## Trident (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm trying to put together a set of the cards. If you got a box and are willing to trade away your card, pm me. I am especially looking for the foil baby face. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

are these still available?? Are they only B&M?


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

nyuk nyuk said:


> are these still available?? Are they only B&M?


I've seen them on a few online retailers, and ordered a box myself. Hope you can still find one somewhere.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

nyuk nyuk said:


> are these still available?? Are they only B&M?


ordered mine through corona. Just spoke with them, and their next shipment should be in somewhere in the next couple of weeks. They are (as am I) hoping they receive what they asked for. So I'll be a little anxious waiting for word on this over the next couple weeks. The joys of trying to get a limited run cigar.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I ordered some online as well and my box should arrive Monday. I am hoping the local B&M gets theirs soon too. They still have not even got their initial shipment.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Trident said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to put together a set of the cards. If you got a box and are willing to trade away your card, pm me. I am especially looking for the foil baby face. Thanks in advance!


So why are the cards so special??? Can you trade them in for smokes or is it like a Wonkas Golden Ticket were you win a Tatuaje factory Tour???


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

mxracercam said:


> Anyone notice how strong the smell of paint is on these boxes? It was noticeable as soon as I unpacked them.
> 
> I'm a little uneasy about storing these in my Wineador. I may end up unboxing them and keeping the boxes somewhere else. I wasn't planning on opening them, but I'm not too comfortable with this smell.


Yea, I noticed the paint smell this morning when I opened my shipment. Haven't really had time to examine the goods yet as I had to run to my car to drop them off, I can't wait until 5pm


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Freshly arrived!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

My second box arrived today. I called all the usual suspects to try and score a third today and it looks like everyone is now waiting for the second wave of shipments. Hopefully the supply meets the demand. As for the paint smell I didn't notice an overly strong smell on either of my boxes. Really can only smell it at all if you put it right up to your nose. Shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If any of you yay-hoos out there would be willing to trade me, I'd love to acquire a half-box (one of each). Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a few pre orders around. If they come in I would be interested.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> If any of you yay-hoos out there would be willing to trade me, I'd love to acquire a half-box (one of each). Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome Christian. LMK!


----------



## Triple6 (Sep 9, 2011)

missed the first round, hopefully wont miss the second


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

topqualitycigars.com


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

No one missed any round, they are getting to retailers over the next few weeks. Call your B&Ms, they will all have them soon.


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

My local shop is getting them in the next few weeks as well. Seems all stores are the same?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

All the shops hope to be getting them in, in the next week or two. If Tat can actually meet the demand for all of the orders is another story all together. This is the story of all of these hot LE sticks. Usually if you snooze you lose. Tat has said they are making enough to meet the demand, but only time will tell. I'm very glad I got my first couple of boxes in the first few days. I hope to get one more so I am hoping that they do indeed start shipping more in the coming weeks.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Just put in my order with Corona. I'm excited to receive them!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> If any of you yay-hoos out there would be willing to trade me, I'd love to acquire a half-box (one of each). Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


Did you just call me a yay hoo???
If my local B&M get them in, I will split a box with you if are interested?


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

called two of my b&m's today. one said they arent on the tatuaje's SE list the other said not to expect them till around halloween....?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

There are only select retailers that can get them. As far as the B&M that said Halloween, they don't even know what your talking about. Probably never even heard of Little Monsters and they are assuming they will be out at Halloween like the other Monster releases. Gotta love a B&M that has no clue what's going on in the industry.  Keep checking with the big boys. If more hit the stores they will get them. Smoke Inn, Corona, Emerson's, New Havana and 3J's are your best bet.


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

i have to agree with the saying that there is only 5000 being made yeah there originally is 10000 but with everyone buying 2 there more like 5000


----------



## psu00tj (Apr 17, 2012)

Got my tracking number Friday...should have 'em Monday.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

After emailing to ensure my order had been successful, I found out it's near the top of the list for the next shipment. It's exciting: Hearing so much about the previous monster cigars, being my first actual box purchase in several years, and being my first even limited release cigar order ever.

I can't wait to see that box either delivered in hand, or sitting by the door!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

My first box should be arriving at work tomorrow!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

I ordered two boxes from Corona last week, but I don't have a tracking number yet. Hoping they come this week.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

If anyone who may have been lucky enough to get 3 or 4 boxes wants to sell one I'm in, I just missed the cutoff and I'd love to get the box of 10. If you want to sell any lmk I'll throw in some straglers lol. PM me if interested


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

Still waiting on my B&M to get their shipment...


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

So the real question now, has anyone smoked any of the set yet?! I know there were a few Pre-release reviews of certain sticks floating around, but I'm interested in hearing more about what people think.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Smoke. One said:


> So the real question now, has anyone smoked any of the set yet?! I know there were a few Pre-release reviews of certain sticks floating around, but I'm interested in hearing more about what people think.


What!? You haven't heard!? everyone is saying they are awful! They're nothing like the originals & taste like ass. Everyone's best bet is to save that hard earned cash for Roman Candles, C4 & TNT.

since I'm sure enough of you won't be able to take a joke.... all original blend, obviously different crop/year but so far everyone loves em. 100% Pure Monster goodness just like they were just released yesterday. Wait, these were released yesterday. Everyone that I've seen loves em. 2 of my boxes should land this week so we'll see.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just talked to Corona, and I'm on the list to get a box. They are expecting the next shipment in any day now, so hoping to get a shipping e-mail soon.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> Just talked to Corona, and I'm on the list to get a box. They are expecting the next shipment in any day now, so hoping to get a shipping e-mail soon.


Good to hear. I ordered two boxes and was starting to wonder about the status.


----------



## jy617 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got my box this week. Mine had the Lil' Drac card. I can't wait to smoke them, but want to save them at the same time.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

It is going to be really difficult to let them sit Jeremy.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Twins Cigars in Londonderry NH has a limited amount of boxes in stock...


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

got mine today at Twins and got a little mommy card in it. I bought them cause of all the hype. Just one question why is there a big hype to gett these. I like tat cigars but these like special or something thank you. I also have another both I preordered and will pick her up too when it comes in.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

03Jarhead said:


> got mine today at Twins and got a little mommy card in it. I bought them cause of all the hype. Just one question why is there a big hype to gett these. I like tat cigars but these like special or something thank you. I also have another both I preordered and will pick her up too when it comes in.


Yea, They are special. Only 10,000 boxed ever going to be made. An the way people are gobbling these up. seems like less then 5000 people will ever have a chance to own a box.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

is this a yearly this or just a one time thing that they did basically wondering if i should get 3 boxes if these are never to be made again


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

03Jarhead said:


> is this a yearly this or just a one time thing that they did basically wondering if i should get 3 boxes if these are never to be made again


The Monster series is yearly. Like The Mummy is the 5th Monster to come out in october in the normal "Monster" size but we are getting a pre-taste of it in a smaller size right now along with the rest of the monster that previous came out the previous years. I can't tell you for sure since i do not know if there will ever be somthing like this ever again. All we know is that this is the 1st year of the Little Monsters an that 10,000 boxes being made. I read somewhere that the 1st wave 2,000 boxes where sent out. An just like that, they are gone.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you for the clarification I will stick with the 2 boxes the one i have and the prordered one I will store one and smoke one thank you


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

In stock @ Famous


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

How are these little guys smoking? BM called me today to tell me that they are in stock! Cant wait.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

sleepyguy5757 said:


> How are these little guys smoking? BM called me today to tell me that they are in stock! Cant wait.


these?










you should probably just 2 boxes, keep the Drac & Wolfman then send me the rest. :thumb: seriously though, just got 1 of 2, possibly 3 boxes Wed. Smoked the Mum & it was awesome! Definitely 1 Dress & 2 plain boxes come Oct. That's @ the very least. From what I've seen they're all smoking great. I have a Face & Drac in the humi so hopefully I'll be trying those in the near future.


----------



## suprchunk (Jun 20, 2012)

Halofan said:


> In stock at Famous


I only see them sold as singles there, and out of stock right now.


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

The Frank Jr. kicked my ass this morning :smokin:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

smoked the frank jr tonight and it was fantastic, an hour and 20 minute burn time, no touch ups, great draw, awesome flavor.. I'm excited to smoke the others too


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

k-morelli said:


> smoked the frank jr tonight and it was fantastic, an hour and 20 minute burn time, no touch ups, great draw, awesome flavor.. I'm excited to smoke the others too


Looks tasty. That Jetlite looks like it gets alot of use lol.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Looks tasty. That Jetlite looks like it gets alot of use lol.


yea that jetlite's been through hell and back along with the Cuban crafters cutter


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Halofan said:


> In stock @ Famous





suprchunk said:


> I only see them sold as singles there, and out of stock right now.


I don't even see them on there now... I want to get 2 boxes so bad!!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Just got my box in. Thanks 3JCigars. Time to put it away for a little while.


----------



## suprchunk (Jun 20, 2012)

bwhite220 said:


> I don't even see them on there now... I want to get 2 boxes so bad!!


Still there as SINGLES. Have been all weekend.


----------



## suprchunk (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, but of course they are not in stock.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Sooooo i have been waiting patiently for my brother's local story to get some in seeing as they have a huge selection tatuajes. An everytime i been there since release of the little monster i ask them if they had some instock an each time i get a "Not still no word on when they will arrive to us". So i have been calling every couple of day's, Saturday i called an got a "No still little Monsters". I called today! Today after work they pick up there phone an i ask an get a "Yes!, we did get them in...." I am  to only hear "but we already sold out." Damn damn damn......

i hang up the phone :frown:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

B.mamba89 said:


> Sooooo i have been waiting patiently for my brother's local story to get some in seeing as they have a huge selection tatuajes. An everytime i been there since release of the little monster i ask them if they had some instock an each time i get a "Not still no word on when they will arrive to us". So i have been calling every couple of day's, Saturday i called an got a "No still little Monsters". I called today! Today after work they pick up there phone an i ask an get a "Yes!, we did get them in...." I am  to only hear "but we already sold out." Damn damn damn......
> 
> i hang up the phone :frown:


David, I will simply refer you to your very own signature.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

the most i've gotten so far is at the latest they will be in by october.....


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

That's why you have to get in good with your local B&M. Mine only got 3 boxes so far, but one was held behind the counter for me.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I just put my order online from a online dealer "crosses fingers" they still have some instock as i put my order in at 10 O'clock tonight.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

2 more boxes on the way to me right now.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

As of this morning Holts still has them in stock--first sampler on the list:

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=86664


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

tobaccogrove has boxes.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

oldforge said:


> As of this morning Holts still has them in stock--first sampler on the list:
> 
> https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=86664


Didn't take long for them to run out!


----------



## Drkknght145 (Apr 22, 2012)

I preordered from 2 places because I was a little late to the game. I missed out on the first round, but both places sent me tracking numbers and charged my credit card today! The girlfriend is going to be upset about 4 boxes of cigars, maybe she will understand them being limited and all....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Not sure if I posted this yet... Our second round of 50 is leaving Tatuaje at the end of this week, so the next wave will be hitting retailers after the 4th. From what I've heard they're at the 5,000 mark, so there is still probably yet another wave to be shipped out.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

mxracercam said:


> Anyone notice how strong the smell of paint is on these boxes? It was noticeable as soon as I unpacked them.
> 
> I'm a little uneasy about storing these in my Wineador. I may end up unboxing them and keeping the boxes somewhere else. I wasn't planning on opening them, but I'm not too comfortable with this smell.


Nothing new. The Tat Black Petite Lanceros smelled like that last year, and I had three boxes of them in my coolerdor. It didn't impart anything nasty to my other cigars.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I have a sampler from Kristoff where the thing smelled awfully chemically. I took them out and hope the smell goes away, Tossed the little display box. Don't quite understand why the need to paint if it affects your product, doesn't sound smart. Curious to see what the boxes are like. Just got a call from my B&M that they got 40 in and the put 2 aside for me.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

got my 2 boxes, they look very cool. Got the same card in both. Also saw a ton of Opus' in stock and some other pricey Fuente. $30ea like the Lost City. I picked up a little Opus and a few EP short runs. Lots of great sticks to choose from.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got an email from Good Karma. They have them in stock but you have to call. 806-373-8116

In case anyone is interested.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

5 Boxes show in stock here;

The Party Source Search - TATUAJE LITTLE MONSTERS SAMPLER


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks!

Just gave them a call and got mine ordered. Nice people to deal with!



socalocmatt said:


> Just got an email from Good Karma. They have them in stock but you have to call. 806-373-8116
> 
> In case anyone is interested.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

In stock anywhere else?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> In stock anywhere else?


Twin Smoke shop, 
1275 Hooksett Road
Hooksett, NH
(603) 622-8946


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I am now the ecstatic owner of a box of Little Monsters thanks to that crazy bastage m00chness.










Thanks again, Allen, and remember no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## suprchunk (Jun 20, 2012)

You guys suck.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

The Smoke Inn had them today, I got mine I hope I'm not disappointed at 7.50 a cigar


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

I ordered two boxes from Corona more than two weeks ago and haven't even received a tracking number yet.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> I ordered two boxes from Corona more than two weeks ago and haven't even received a tracking number yet.


They didn't even email you recently about the backorder status? It was this previous Tuesday that I received an update (the 26th). Their order is expected " to arrive within 1-2 weeks. When they come in you'll then be charged and you'll receive a tracking number when it ships out."

Which would put it roughly four weeks from when I placed my order and was supposedly near the top of their list. I'm not sure whether the shipment has been delayed, or if it has why (high demand slowing things down, or if they're selling first to in-store customers). If it's too much longer I may just give up. I'm not suggesting the same for everyone, but four weeks for an order expected in two weeks is starting to push it a little.

At least they're seeming somewhat transparent.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Be patient and check with your local b&M. The prices are the same everywhere, you won't have to pay for shipping, and you'll support the local guys. Win, win, win. 10000 boxes is not limited when the price to play is $75. No one will be buying singles so the buying pool is much much much smaller. I have seen the LFD TAA maduro for a few weeks. They only made 1000 boxes of those, and can be had by anyone with a $10 bill.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

No offense to LFD, but LFD is not Tatuaje. There is no LFD that brings the response the Monster series does. Maybe no other cigar period. I got an e-mail from Smoke Inn yesterday that they were back in stock and within an hour or so they sold whatever they had. Just as their first shipment sold out in minutes. These are selling out instantly wherever they come in stock. Be it a B&M or online retailer. The guys with the just sit and wait it out mentality may end up with nothing. It seems half of these have been sold already and it still looks like a bunch of guys have pre-orders in still. I bet 6 months from now I'll be able to go pick up one of those TAA LFD's at my B&M.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

The beauty of perceived scarcity. Things that online enthusiasts clamor for does not always equate to massive demand across the entire market. Viaje is a great example. They have 10 of the last releases at my B&M and every box is nearly full. The online market is much different than the local market where more people buy to smoke at the shop or on the golf course rather than to hoard and age like we do. Maybe I'm way off but I think these Tats will be pretty easy to find. I had no problem and they haven't even shipped half of what they made from what many BOTL are saying. With all that being said, they may all be gone in days. I doubt it but it is possible. Only way to know is to ask, and not run around the interwebs like a headless chicken. Was really just suggesting that you try to support the local guys, you may be surprised how easy they are to get after talking to them.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> The beauty of perceived scarcity.


Bingo. The "ohmygodthey'regoingtosellout" mentality is forcing people into buying multiple boxes, the bottom feeders are seeing this and picking up multiple boxes to resell at a profit, etc. The Tat limited market feeds itself, really.

These will be available. Releasing them in batches of 2,500 boxes (give or take) has created more of a demand than there would be if all 10,000 dropped at once, but by the time all 10,000 ship there will be shops with them (same as with the regular Halloween release). The shops that sell online might not have them because not everyone is near a B&M, but these will be on the shelves in many stores over this summer and into the fall.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Call your B&M and ask them to let you know when they come in. They will probably hold a couple of boxes for you. Try it, you may be surprised at the kind of service you can get from a B&M. You have nothing to lose by making a couple of phone calls. I try and support my B&M whenever possible. We really don't want to lose them.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I dont know of a B&M in my area that ever stocked these. Tatuaje aren't big here but I like em. I will have to seek them out elsewhere I guess.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Just received my tracking number from Corona regarding the shipment of my little monsters.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I dont know of a B&M in my area that ever stocked these. Tatuaje aren't big here but I like em. I will have to seek them out elsewhere I guess.


Look at the vendor list on Tatuaje's website. Worth a shot.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Got my Corona tracking number today as well. Two boxes on the way.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Tampa Humidor just got theirs in.

Tatuaje Little Monsters | Buy Tatuaje Little Monsters


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

2 more boxes in, and I'm done. Gonna burn 1 of each this month from box thats already been resting then one of each a couple months from now, but 2 boxes are getting stashed for a while.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

David's Gifts and Tobacco in Ranch Cucamonga, CA has a few boxes. Their number is 1-877-432-8484.


----------



## Drkknght145 (Apr 22, 2012)

atllogix said:


> 2 more boxes in, and I'm done. Gonna burn 1 of each this month from box thats already been resting then one of each a couple months from now, but 2 boxes are getting stashed for a while.


Post reviews! I got 4 boxes and was going to wait until October to try them.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

atllogix said:


> Gonna burn 1 of each this month


I won't tell you what to do (_like what you smoke and smoke what you like_), but the last few Monsters needed some time before they started to hit their stride. I would assume the same from these.


----------



## Drkknght145 (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone get a box without a card lol? My third one doesn't have a card in it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Drkknght145 said:


> Anyone get a box without a card lol? My third one doesn't have a card in it.


I may be repeating info in this thread, but some of the last batch went out without cards. I think it was only the first 5,000 or 5,500 that had them included.

I haven't opened my boxes up yet, so I don't know if I have them or not.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

szyzk said:


> I won't tell you what to do (_like what you smoke and smoke what you like_), but the last few Monsters needed some time before they started to hit their stride. I would assume the same from these.


In your opinion, how long should they be rested?


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Hrmm. Maybe I'll try one, and if it seems like theyre on to something then I'll pick up another one, until one tells me its not ready. Thanks for the tip!



szyzk said:


> I won't tell you what to do (_like what you smoke and smoke what you like_), but the last few Monsters needed some time before they started to hit their stride. I would assume the same from these.





Drkknght145 said:


> Post reviews! I got 4 boxes and was going to wait until October to try them.


I'll drop a review of the first one I smoke if it's good to go I'll review the next and so on. However if the first review says it needs some time then Im gonna let them all rest.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> In your opinion, how long should they be rested?


I haven't returned to the Wolfman since release, so I can't say where it is now - but I thought they were flat last October. 6 months or so did wonderful things to the Face and I'm still enjoying them to this day (and I'm down to my last full box... dangit). Same time frame for the Drac.

Nothing drastic, but 6 months (versus 6 weeks) worked wonders with the cigars.

Come to think of it, 6 months seems like a great starting point for most of the Tatuajes (though the BPL was amazing at launch, and the Cazador/brown line gets 12 months in my humi).


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

atllogix said:


> However if the first review says it needs some time then Im gonna let them all rest.


Yeah, don't listen to me. I should have kept my mouth shut. Let the cigars tell _you_ when they're ready!

I can't wait to break into mine... I've been hearing that since I love the Face so much I'm really going to love the Mini Mum.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

In case anybody is having trouble finding some, New Havana Cigars has them in stock.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

In stock @ Top Quality Cigars


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I haven't returned to the Wolfman since release, so I can't say where it is now - but I thought they were flat last October. 6 months or so did wonderful things to the Face and I'm still enjoying them to this day (and I'm down to my last full box... dangit). Same time frame for the Drac.
> 
> Nothing drastic, but 6 months (versus 6 weeks) worked wonders with the cigars.
> 
> Come to think of it, 6 months seems like a great starting point for most of the Tatuajes (though the BPL was amazing at launch, and the Cazador/brown line gets 12 months in my humi).


I smoked a Face a couple of months back and it was fantastic. Smoked a Wolfman the other night and while it was good it's not where the Face is IMO. I'm still sitting on all my Little Monsters for the time being. I have a 3rd box on the way. So I will try one of each soon and let the rest get some time on them.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

I'm not too happy this morning after a conversation I just had with a customer service person at Corona Cigar Co. I ordered two boxes of the Little Monsters on June 13. I received one box in the mail yesterday. When I called this morning to see why I didn't get a second box, I was told that they had expected to get more boxes from Tatuaje than they did. As a result, they are now only guaranteeing that customers get one box regardless of when they ordered. I suggested that it would've been nice to have received an email or phone call about this change and her response was that they would call if a second box becomes available to see if it is still wanted and wouldn't charge a new shipping fee. Her suggestion was to look elsewhere if I still want a second box. This incenses me and I doubt that I will ever order anything from them again.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Not that it helps the customer service any, but, I think the availability of them has risen a lot within the last week.



Hoosier Daddy said:


> I'm not too happy this morning after a conversation I just had with a customer service person at Corona Cigar Co. I ordered two boxes of the Little Monsters on June 13. I received one box in the mail yesterday. When I called this morning to see why I didn't get a second box, I was told that they had expected to get more boxes from Tatuaje than they did. As a result, they are now only guaranteeing that customers get one box regardless of when they ordered. I suggested that it would've been nice to have received an email or phone call about this change and her response was that they would call if a second box becomes available to see if it is still wanted and wouldn't charge a new shipping fee. Her suggestion was to look elsewhere if I still want a second box. This incenses me and I doubt that I will ever order anything from them again.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I had actually bought 3 boxes.
The last I kept for an experiment.
I took the bands off 3 of them and gave them to friends that LOVE the monsters ( blind test).
Last night the third friend called and gave me his feedback.
2 of the 3 said they were ok, and could not identify the origin, but did say they thought they were Pepin or Tat.
The 3rd guy thought it was good, but required a few yrs to balance out and round the edges .
All were surprised to hear they were little monsters.......


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Very interesting. Not having smoked any other larger versions of what I have tried, I enjoyed the Mum, Frank, and Wolfie a lot.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

My 2 boxes arrived today. They aren't going to see the light if day for at least a year.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine arrived today from New Havana Cigars.
First time ordering from them, all went smooth!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I tried my first of them last night. The Baby Face. IMO it compared well with it's bigger brother, but I think they need some time. I think with a year or two like the original had it would become a better smoke. I have 3 boxes. I am going to try one of each soon and then in a few moths try them again. The other two boxes are gonna sit a while. I have some of the Little Boris coming tomorrow as well.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I got The tats from the 2nd wave i beleave, An the 1st smoke was 24hrs later Baby Face.. That smoke was freaking awsome! I loved it. Only if i can find a couple of the orignal sizes.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Halofan said:


> In stock @ Top Quality Cigars


Thanks I've been looking for a box of these


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Got my Little Boris' yesterday.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Smoked lil mum for breakfast, it was very good, smoking wolfie right now its pretty good, let ya all know about the rest latert


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Got my Little Boris' yesterday.


those look so precious!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

nyuk nyuk said:


> those look so precious!


Where did you find them? Been looking everywhere for them. Got my Little Monsters today. Alas, no cards ;(


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Little Boris is a Corona Cigar exclusive. Give them a call and see if they have any left. I think they are only a one shot deal so they may all be spoken for already.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

got my box of Little Boris in today, still waiting for my second box of little monsters to ship though


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

"got my box of Little Boris in today, still waiting for my second box of little monsters to ship though"

Don't hold your breath on getting a second box of Little Monsters if you ordered them from Corona. I posted a few days ago that I was told a second box was probably not forthcoming. I sent them an email complaint and heard back today that they would like to discount me some other sticks or try to find a way to still send the second box of Little Monsters I ordered on June 13, however on principle, I'm not sure I want to deal with them anymore. Glad to see you got your box of Boris though.


----------



## republicaevan (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the situation with people getting less boxes than they asked for is going to be a common one, unfortunately. I am close friends with the owner of the B & M I frequent, and though he initially said it would be no problem to get me the three boxes I wanted, I only ended up with one. I don't think they even had any to put on the shelves in the end. It sucks, but it's just a supply/demand issue that Tat is going to have to address next time around. Loving the sticks, though.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

That was close I ordered a box on Friday from top quality cigars on my ipad and assumed the fact that I hadn't heard from them yesterday was cause they were busy. Checked today doesn't seem to have gone through, I must have missed the confirm button. Good thing i checked.


----------



## suprchunk (Jun 20, 2012)

republicaevan said:


> I think the situation with people getting less boxes than they asked for is going to be a common one, unfortunately. I am close friends with the owner of the B & M I frequent, and though he initially said it would be no problem to get me the three boxes I wanted, I only ended up with one. I don't think they even had any to put on the shelves in the end. It sucks, but it's just a supply/demand issue that Tat is going to have to address next time around. Loving the sticks, though.


That's strange, because I have seen tons of retailers with them in stock right now. I just got my two boxes in yesterday and will be ordering as much as the wife says I can.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

A little searching and you should have no problem finding a box or 2. These are definitely unlike the Mexican Reserves that I can't find anywhere.


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Picked up my box today! Got a Frank Jr. card with it!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Atlantic Cigar just got more in stock today.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I seem to have been missing them at all these other places and while my b&m kept saying they were coming they never showed. I ordered 2 boxes from another store and my B&M calls me today and are holding me two boxes. Was not planing on buying that many.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

capttrips said:


> Atlantic Cigar just got more in stock today.


Yup, I got an email from them today saying that they had more. Ordered a box (they are limiting them to 1 box per customer) and while I was placing my order I realized that I am also out of Undercrowns again. Grabbed a box of Toros too. Atlantic has great prices on Undercrown so if you're a fan check it out while ordering your Little Monsters.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> "got my box of Little Boris in today, still waiting for my second box of little monsters to ship though"
> 
> Don't hold your breath on getting a second box of Little Monsters if you ordered them from Corona. I posted a few days ago that I was told a second box was probably not forthcoming. I sent them an email complaint and heard back today that they would like to discount me some other sticks or try to find a way to still send the second box of Little Monsters I ordered on June 13, however on principle, I'm not sure I want to deal with them anymore. Glad to see you got your box of Boris though.


I had ordered a box from them and 3 weeks later told me that they had received the monsters, but to this day I have not received anything, so instead of waiting for them to make up theire damn mind I just got a few boxes locally!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Last time I checked David's Gift and Tobacco in Rancho Cucamonga, CA still has some in stock.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I seem to have been missing them at all these other places and while my b&m kept saying they were coming they never showed. I ordered 2 boxes from another store and my B&M calls me today and are holding me two boxes. Was not planing on buying that many.


Hey Josh,
Who do you use for a B&M? I don't get up around Lubbock very often and don't know any of the shops up that way. The pickings are pretty slim down here.

Also noticed your sig. Man that sucks that Dublin Dr Pepper is gone huh? I used to make special trips to load up on it. Ah well, at least we can still get the Mexican Coke


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

if anyone is near Louisville, KY, J Shepherds on Bardstown Rd has about 8 boxes in stock. He got them early last week and theyve been sitting for a while. If someone wanted to make a bit of a drive i'm sure you could grab one.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

just a quick heads up. Cigar Auctioneer has 10 of the Wolfman for $20 a piece!!!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> just a quick heads up. Cigar Auctioneer has 10 of the Wolfman for $20 a piece!!!


That's ridiculous.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

yellowv said:


> That's ridiculous.


That's not too bad. My b&m has a handful of the wolfman's stashed for his regulars at 22 bucks a piece. Damn NY taxes.


----------



## Tru (Nov 26, 2011)

just got mine from holts


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Smoked my first Frank Jr. OH LAWDY it was goooooood!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

This is making me want to order another one of those Freedom Samplers.



Tru said:


> just got mine from holts


----------



## Tru (Nov 26, 2011)

I ordered it to get free shipping...that's my excuse and I'm stickin to it


atllogix said:


> This is making me want to order another one of those Freedom Samplers.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I ordered two boxes of Lil Monsters and got free shipping with it.



Tru said:


> I ordered it to get free shipping...that's my excuse and I'm stickin to it


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

atllogix said:


> I ordered two boxes of Lil Monsters and got free shipping with it.


Where did you get the free shipping?


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

When Holt's had them I just ordered 2 boxes, went to checkout, and it had free shipping!



woodted said:


> Where did you get the free shipping?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I got free shipping on mine and if the tracking # was correct I ordered wed I should get them today!


Edit:
Then again what better day to get the Monsters and Friday the 13th!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I got free shipping on mine and if the tracking # was correct I ordered wed I should get them today!
> 
> Edit:
> Then again what better day to get the Monsters and Friday the 13th!


Pretty cool delivery date!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

My B&M was supposed to get them in last week so I pestered them every day and they never had them. Unfortunately, I had to leave town last Friday. Got back and was so busy all week I just never had time to go over there and get them. Walked in today with very little hope and asked if they had any in. "We have one box left, the one we had on display" I instantly said I wanted it and i practically ran to the humidor to pick it up. This never happens to me. No matter what I'm looking for, I'm always the guy that walks in right after the last one just got sold. I'm so happy now!


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm going to have to shop around on line. My local B&M doesn't carry Tatuaje. Or if I luck out maybe one of the shops in Tulsa will have some left when I get down there in August.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

joshuarodger said:


> My B&M was supposed to get them in last week so I pestered them every day and they never had them. Unfortunately, I had to leave town last Friday. Got back and was so busy all week I just never had time to go over there and get them. Walked in today with very little hope and asked if they had any in. "We have one box left, the one we had on display" I instantly said I wanted it and i practically ran to the humidor to pick it up. This never happens to me. No matter what I'm looking for, I'm always the guy that walks in right after the last one just got sold. I'm so happy now!


That exact thing literally happened to me yesterday. I was in the B&M a few days prior and they had a box of Little Monsters in the humidor. Unfortunately I didn't have the cash at the time. So I figured I would wait until yesterday when I had the money again and if it was still there I would grab it. I go there and go in the humidor and it's gone. Oh well, no big deal I grab a few Liga's and head to the counter to pay and I see the box of Monsters sitting there on the counter. I asked the guy if he was holding them and he said yeah the guy right behind you. DOH!!! Oh well I already have 3 boxes and I just ordered my 4th from Atlantic. I think that will do it for me with the little monsters.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Are these really that tasty? My local B&M has most of the stuff that's raved about on here in stock. (opus X, LP9, FFP, and they stock tatuaje) Is it more of a hype/collector thing or or they really that good?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I love every Tatuaje cigar I have tried and IMO the Monsters are the best of the bunch.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

yellowv said:


> I love every Tatuaje cigar I have tried...


Agreed!



yellowv said:


> ...and IMO the Monsters are the best of the bunch.


Easy killer! The TAAs and Cojonu 2003 are better and then the monster series and BPL are a close 3rd and 4th.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

You notice the IMO  To be fair I have not tried the TAA yet.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

yellowv said:


> You notice the IMO  To be fair I have not tried the TAA yet.


I'm just messing with you, brother. It's all subjective anyway.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

My fav so far is lil mum, I have to try baby face then I'll let ya know what I liked bestMy


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> I'm just messing with you, brother. It's all subjective anyway.


I know. Hell a White Owl is probably someones favorite cigar. LOL


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad to have gotten two boxes but I'm pretty miffed about the lack of cards. All is well that ends well though!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Grrrr.... I thought I ordered them last a week ago Friday, tuesday I realize that the order didn't go through, I reorder and make sure to hit confirm, they ship with the tracking number saying today (Monday), I see the ups dude and he had no package, then I check the tacking only to find out that the delivery date has been changed to tomorrow. Tomorrow I might add is my girlfriends birthday, I had told her we need to be around during the day to sign for a birthday related package, I hope they come at the same time or hers comes first so she doesn't think even for a minute that her birthday package is infact cigars for me.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

hawesg said:


> Grrrr.... I thought I ordered them last a week ago Friday, tuesday I realize that the order didn't go through, I reorder and make sure to hit confirm, they ship with the tracking number saying today (Monday), I see the ups dude and he had no package, then I check the tacking only to find out that the delivery date has been changed to tomorrow. Tomorrow I might add is my girlfriends birthday, I had told her we need to be around during the day to sign for a birthday related package, I hope they come at the same time or hers comes first so she doesn't think even for a minute that her birthday package is infact cigars for me.


Garrett it will be ok mine should gave been here Friday but showed up today. Also tomorrow is my gf birthday too. Dinner and flowers and you get monsters


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

My B&M still has 20 boxes. I got 2 boxes from them when they came in a week or 2 ago. I've only checked them but that probably also means a few other retailers are sitting on stock right now.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Garrett it will be ok mine should gave been here Friday but showed up today. Also tomorrow is my gf birthday too. Dinner and flowers and you get monsters


Thanks josh, and I think the Internet lost my tone. I know it's not really a big deal. And I'll make sure she has a good birthday, I call her baby face plus she's very little so I'm sure she'll think there amusing. Also tell your girl happy birthday


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Got one from the B&M yesterday. Paid $10 more than I would have online which sucked, but I wanted to be sure I got one. Didnt get a card either which sucked.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine shipped today. They messed up so shipping was free. Good day today.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Zlc410 said:


> Got one from the B&M yesterday. Paid $10 more than I would have online which sucked, but I wanted to be sure I got one. Didnt get a card either which sucked.


Should have been $81 ish cause of taxes. But no shipping


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Zlc410 said:


> Got one from the B&M yesterday. Paid $10 more than I would have online which sucked, but I wanted to be sure I got one. Didnt get a card either which sucked.


The cards were only in the first 5000 boxes.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Recieved my first box yesterday!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have not tried any sticks from the Tatuaje lineup........I got five in the box marinating........any recommendations on what to try from them? I was reading online about them, so I decided to give them a go!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Still showing in stock at Top Qauility.

Tatuaje Little Monster Series Limited Edition | Top Quality Cigars


----------



## Liga617 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was able to grab a box from top quality smokes. I had seen them on the famous smoke website. I emailed their customer service they told me they got some in but there going to put them on their auction website. I guess they wanna gouge the price through biding .


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

RayJax said:


> Still showing in stock at Top Qauility.


2 boxes $10.71 shipping...$65.63 taxes(!). ???

The taxes for 1 box are $32.81 - for a $75 box, do they really have a 43.75% tax rate there?

Wait...just saw this:
ILLINOIS TAX: All shoppers who would like their online purchases to be delivered in the State of Illinois are subject to an OTP (Other Tobacco Products) tax of 18%, plus 7.75% sales Tax. Starting July 1st 2012 the OTP tax rate has increased by double making the OTP tax 36% plus the usual 7.75% sales tax.

So I guess another reason for me to get the hell out of the state of Illinois whenever I get the chance.


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I can get a box and ship it to you if you guys are having trouble finding one. I have one resting now for myself. I know where they are available both with and without a card. 

I'm not looking to make a profit just wanna spread the wealth. 'Cause that's what we do here on puff.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

They should be extremely easy to find right now. No Reason to pay huge taxes. Just call b&m's that don't have a big online presence. Everyone that thinks they are hard to find are causing the big retailers to sell out. My local spot still had 20 boxes a few weeks after getting their order and i imagine that is the norm and not the exception. Good luck!


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

smokin Baby face right now good but not great over all thoughts of paying 75.00 bucks for the box im very sad more like 3.50 cigars


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I got a box of these last week and I smoked one of each. They were fantastic. I'm burying the other 5 for a visit a few months from now. I already can't wait!


----------



## mjohns2 (Jul 21, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> 2 boxes $10.71 shipping...$65.63 taxes(!). ???
> 
> The taxes for 1 box are $32.81 - for a $75 box, do they really have a 43.75% tax rate there?
> 
> ...


it's an extremely obnoxious tax... i don't know how B&Ms here will stay in business.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> 2 boxes $10.71 shipping...$65.63 taxes(!). ???
> 
> The taxes for 1 box are $32.81 - for a $75 box, do they really have a 43.75% tax rate there?
> 
> ...


Tatuaje Little Monsters 2012 
They are in Florida and have free shipping on orders bigger than 150


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I bought a box online the other day because they are not in my area. I walked into a B&M and they had 20 boxes of them. Cheaper than what I paid online even! I guess it pays to call around to find them before purchasing them online.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sitting on the patio smoking a mini-mum now while reading puff. I got 2 boxes and originally wanted to not touch them until around Halloween, but that didn't work out very well. Now I've decided to smoke one of each and save the rest. The Frank Jr. has been my favorite so far, then the Drac. This Mini-mum seems to be milder than those. Still good though. I may try to get another box before they're gone.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I bought a box online the other day because they are not in my area. I walked into a B&M and they had 20 boxes of them. Cheaper than what I paid online even! I guess it pays to call around to find them before purchasing them online.


Cheaper than online, in California that's shocking.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

pavegunner69 said:


> I have not tried any sticks from the Tatuaje lineup........I got five in the box marinating........any recommendations on what to try from them? I was reading online about them, so I decided to give them a go!


I would let them rest a little bit. I smoked one of each and they are a little fresh. Not bad at all, but they will be better and smoother with some rest. I might revisit around Halloween!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

mjohns2 said:


> it's an extremely obnoxious tax... i don't know how B&Ms here will stay in business.


I've been making a point to visit my B&M and buy sticks, even though they're pricier than online. I like that they have a smoking lounge.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> I've been making a point to visit my B&M and buy sticks, even though they're pricier than online. I like that they have a smoking lounge.


I try to keep buying from my B&M even though it isn't the cheapest. Just because I like to support local business and the guys there are super cool!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

hawesg said:


> Cheaper than online, in California that's shocking.


Garrett, yes I know shocking!! I had to repeat the price back to the sales man. The price was so good I bought two boxes.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Garrett, yes I know shocking!! I had to repeat the price back to the sales man. The price was so good I bought two boxes.


I'm shocked usually things are much much more expensive here.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Just smoked a Wolfie-the ash lasted all the way to the band.

Now i'm smoking a Lil Mum and I'm liking it more than the Wolfie. I haven't tried the others yet.


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Just a heads up for anybody looking for some...looks like Binny's has a limited supply still available.

I can't post links yet, but google "Tatuaje Little Monsters" and "Binnys".


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

chris1360 said:


> I would let them rest a little bit. I smoked one of each and they are a little fresh. Not bad at all, but they will be better and smoother with some rest. I might revisit around Halloween!


Thanks.....think I will let them sit until later this year. I have been on a buying bing lately, trying to fill the 300 ct humi my wife n kids got me for Father's day.......sad part is I am smoking faster than I can fill it haha!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Got mine today and they also threw in a free bonus Tatuaje Miami Noella (I forgot to put it in the picture) for messing up. Great company.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome shirt!


----------



## cigarmanboss (Sep 2, 2012)

picked up a bos today smoked a wolfie today great cigar..


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I am hoping this will be my next box buy. Everything I have herd seems awesome.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where some are in stock at? I'll take them in 5'ers or whatever is available!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Haven't seen any around for at least a month or so. I know The Mummy is coming out next month.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, I just like the size of these little guys. I don't always have a lot of time to smoke, and re-lights never taste right to me!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

capttrips said:


> Haven't seen any around for at least a month or so. I know The Mummy is coming out next month.


Got my fingers crossed that I'll be able to get a box of Mummies! A dress box would be awesome, but I'd settle for a standard box.


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

I think you just have to be persistent with looking for these. Keep checking the usual online retailers. I found mine on Neptune Cigar about a month ago. They popped up one day and were sold out the next. Good luck!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Check locally, too, even if you think there's no way they could possibly still be in stock. I got two boxes from my B&M when they were released. Grabbed a third box a few weeks ago when they STILL had five or six boxes on the shelf. Figured I couldn't let them just sit there, right?!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

The way to find this is to avoid online retailers and check locally. Guaranteed someone has them around town. Several around in Phoenix do months later, but the one with an online presence sold out within a few hours. Always look at the path less traveled.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> The way to find this is to avoid online retailers and check locally. Guaranteed someone has them around town. Several around in Phoenix do months later, but the one with an online presence sold out within a few hours. Always look at the path less traveled.


Excellent advice. I'm not sure why I didn't think of it first... I think I'm becoming too used to buying things online lol.

I found a semi-local shop that has three boxes left. I'm going to snag two. Anyone want the third?


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Top Quality Cigars has Little Monsters in stock again. Only 60 boxes available!

Tatuaje Little Monster Series Limited Edition | Top Quality Cigars


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice! Ordered!


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

picked up these 2 bad boy's today from my local b&m!!.. lil bday present for myself.. also saw one of the managers unopened box of wolfie's with the blood streaks/ distressed wood box in the private humi section.


----------



## danb206 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, got myself a box, been wanting to try these.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

I was surprised to see them out again. Thought there were only those two shipments earlier in the summer???


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

just a heads up to those still looking: If you have checked ALL of your B&Ms locally and they are out, there is a B&M in town for me that has 10+ left. PM if you are serious about wanting them and I'll let you know. These are leftover from the 1st shipment that I got 2 boxes from, they all have the cards and that can be confirmed with the retailer if that is something you really want.


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm thrilled more came available. I got a box from the first batch, smoked one of each and have been saving the rest. Now that I've picked up two more boxes, I'll be partaking in some more of these bad boys this week. :smoke:


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a box sitting and have a box coming in. I have yet to try one. Looking forward to having one soon


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

nfbuckeye said:


> I'm thrilled more came available. I got a box from the first batch, smoked one of each and have been saving the rest. Now that I've picked up two more boxes, I'll be partaking in some more of these bad boys this week. :smoke:


Haha, I'm the same way. I have a tendency to hoard cigars at times, but when I've got more than one box (three of the Little Monsters at the moment) I have no issues diving right in. Hope to smoke through them this weekend!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

zepp69 said:


> I have a box sitting and have a box coming in. I have yet to try one. Looking forward to having one soon


I'm in the same boat. Picked up a box during the second shipment (no card) from Top Quality and have been holding on to them, waiting to dive in.

Recieved an email on Friday that Top Quality had 60 more boxes so I went ahead and added another.

Looking forward to popping open the first box now!


----------

